# blue temperament?



## elliotuk (Jan 23, 2012)

i was under the impression that blue tegus were basically black n white argentines.....with a small genetic blue trait. But their temprament was basically the same.

however i was speaking to a pet shop owner who has been keeping b&ws and blues as well, and he said that he has seen a big difference in the temperament between them. He said that the b&ws are usually pretty slow and docile but the blues are generally a lot more aggressive and quick, apprently the ones he has had in recently have been a right pain in the cornhole. he couldnt even put his hand in the viv or it would jump at him snarling lol.

Is this true from what you guys have seen?


----------



## chelvis (Jan 23, 2012)

My blue is a puppy dog. I can dangle a mouse in front of him and unless its in his bowl he wont go for it. Only time he is aggressive is if I have not fed him in a week or two which most tegus will be a little peved about. He is great with kids, dogs, cats and even tolerant of the new arrival of reptiles. Even after long days of travel he normally is good about being handled.

That being said I have had a female blue that wanted nothing more than to be left alone. I have also heard of B&Ws who are the same way so it really is on how you bring them up. My male blue was pretty clam from day one which made it really easy to handle him daily.


----------



## RamblinRose (Jan 23, 2012)

You do realize your talking about a pet shop?... Meaning he probably reaches in from the top of an aquarium to tend to them, and they are not handled on a reg. basis? 
I do not see any difference as far as temperament, of blk/wh's and blues... 
Temperament has a lot to do with both handling, feeding and individual personalities. 
No matter what color they are, all tegus have different personalities.
My "blues brothers" are totally opposite, as one wants attention all the time, whereas his brother would just assume be left alone.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 23, 2012)

My blue may as well be a dog. He's tame to the max. The only time he's somewhat aggressive is when he's really hungry, but he won't be aggressive towards me even then. I can take him out in hunger mode, and the only thing he'll even think to bite at is his food bowl, or the tongs, never my hands, etc. It all depends on how they are cared for.


----------



## naturboy87 (Jan 23, 2012)

Iv herd of it on bolth sides sum say their the grate nicest ever and sum say they are verry agresive . mine is a lot like a lizard, kid, dog lol loves atention and loves going places and exploring . but he was meen as hell when i rescued him at first ...


----------



## jondancer (Jan 23, 2012)

my blue came out of its egg tame, it has never ran from me or bit or whipped me. and at over 3ft now, it would be a handfull if it did.


----------



## KSTAR (Jun 14, 2012)

it all depends on you as the keeper....you get what you put in so if u pay no mind to it they'll try to get you every time but if you hold him and spend time with him you'll have no problems at all they'll be perfect mines always were but with the time invested and yes some other tegus are very calm and docile out the egg....


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jun 14, 2012)

in my experience kinda true what the guy from the shop is saying my 75/25 blue/red is a jerk and not slow where my extreme is a more like a puppy but i wouldn't brand tegus in that way just sharing my situation


----------



## KSTAR (Jun 15, 2012)

i had a hybrid that was awesome with me along with my blue and all my other tegus i do spend alot of time with them and my girlfriend at the time knew how i felt about them so she was home with me cause i wasnt anywhere else unless they were with me but my blue tegu was a messy eater i noticed! he smooshed his food all over and played with his food before actually eating it


----------



## rats (Jun 18, 2012)

My blue has been handled since he was a baby and is quite tame; he doesn't snap or try to bite unless there are too many people trying to touch him, like at a show. We take him to shows because he's reasonably approachable and kids can see what a nice lizard he is. But unlike the blue tegus shown in that one video where they come over for attention from their owner, he's pretty neutral on wanting attention.... maybe he just has too much from the shows (he goes once a month). He doesn't seek us out when we have him outside. 

We also have a b&w tegu who seems to be more friendly than the blue -- she likes attention. They used to live together until they got about 1 year old and then the blue kept trying to get on top of the b&w so we separated them. They get along OK when we put them outside for sunlight (enclosed area on our patio) but we don't feed them out there; just sunlight and space to wander around (and water in case they get thirsty). 

We're going to try the San Diego Zoo diet since they don't seem to be growing any more (they're only about 1 ft. long plus tail = 2 ft. total length) and we've seen larger tegus so we know they're not finished growing. I know, this is off-topic for this discussion! Maybe I'll look for one on food.... ;-)


----------

